# Fletch-Tite Platinum



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

No problems getting Blazers to Stick to Carbon Express Shafts.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

One hint... do not use the normal Isoprobol RUBBING Alcohol it is generally 30% to 50% water... 

Always use 90% - 99% Isopropyl alcohol....


----------



## rickyp (Feb 17, 2007)

I am already using the highest % of isopropyl alcohal I could find ,it is the 91% stuff


----------



## Flyguy958 (Mar 8, 2004)

Denatured alcohol! Works much better than rubbing, just take care it's flamable.


----------



## archer2090 (Feb 27, 2007)

I had the exact same problem useing the Fletch-Tite glues, they just don't stick, no matter how you prep the shaft


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Javi is right, rubbing alcohol often has other ingredients that make it easier on skin, but can be a pretty good bond breaker.

I've had excellent results with FT Platinum and vanes. It sets up too slowly on feathers. It gives good results, but I won't wait 20 minutes for each feather. On feathers I use AAE Fastset Gel. It is basically a gel superglue. When I finish this tube, I'll give cheap superglue gel a try.

I use 100% acetone on both my carbon and aluminum arrows. However, check the arrow manufacturer's website to be sure that they recommend it. Acetone and MEK are pretty potent stuff and can damage some arrows.

Another source of problems is incomplete contact between the foot of the fletching and the arrow. Be sure to push them together so that you are getting as close to 100% contact as possible. In the Gateway video, Byron Ferguson even runs a blade down the feather, pushing it down to be sure of good contact.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

There is also the possibility that you got a bad or old batch of glue. 

It should work.

One other thing, are you cleaning the base of the vanes? Some require it and some require that you don't clean them.

Again check manufacturers websites.


----------



## rickyp (Feb 17, 2007)

I have tried cleaning and not cleaning the base of the vanes.
when I set the vane I always push and hold down the leading edge of the vane so it makes good contact.
when using the alcohol I put it on a paper towel and rub it hard until I hear a "squeak". when the vanes pop off I can see the dry glue still on them in places I Can take a knife blade and scrape it off easy and it comes off in patches with just a light scraping and the base looks about new.

I got a 1 oz bottle of sure foot fast fletch adhesive and tried it on a few arrows to see how it works. This stuff smells just like super glue and about the same thickness.

I was in walmart the other day and saw a bottle of loc-tite fast set glue the have it in a squeeze bottle or a brush on bottle I am thinking about trying it when I am finished with the sure foot. has anyone tried the loc-tite?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I believe you may be applying too much glue. Try one dry if you can see light under the fletching. It's not tight enough. You need to adjust your jig for a better fit. 

After you get this fit, then apply a bead of glue to the fletch and pat this against a piece of thick paper. When you apply the fletch you should see a little glue ooze out. Apply some pressure for about 20 seconds and let dry 10 minutes tops. Follow the advice of others as well. I haven't hand any problems with Platinum and aluminum shafts.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

rickyp said:


> I have tried cleaning and not cleaning the base of the vanes.
> when I set the vane I always push and hold down the leading edge of the vane so it makes good contact.
> when using the alcohol I put it on a paper towel and rub it hard until I hear a "squeak". when the vanes pop off I can see the dry glue still on them in places I Can take a knife blade and scrape it off easy and it comes off in patches with just a light scraping and the base looks about new.
> 
> ...


Well, the super glues will work in general. They really mess up the jig if you get any on it and they are very hard to remove. This is one of the real advantage of Platinum and aluminum. If you want to refletch the arrow. You just take the nock off and stick the end of the shaft in a
can of acetone. The vane and glue melts off the shaft. I personally, would use acetone for cleaning aluminum.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

I've had the same problem with the Fletch Tite starting last year. I used it for years prior with no problems. I don't know if they changed their glue-structure or not, but something changed that's for sure. 

I now use Locktite 411. Holds extreamly well, (better than the Locktite super glue and other super glues) and comes off with a dull knife. Clean the vanes and shafts with 90%+ alcohol and you're ready to go. Takes a little longer to dry then the super glue, but really lasts.


----------

